# installation ISPconfig2 Debian5 Lenny



## messi (28. März 2009)

ich habe ein problem mit der installation von ISPconfig2 der server ist installiert nach Der pefekte Server Debian Lenny ISPConfig 2

```
Bitte wählen Sie aus, über welches Protokoll (http oder https (SSL-Verschlüsselung)) Ihr ISPConfig-System erreichbar sein soll:
1) HTTPS
2) HTTP
Ihre Wahl: 2

./setup2: line 1090: mysql_config: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
./setup2: line 1091: httpd: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
./setup2: line 1092: httpd2: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
./setup2: line 1093: httpd2: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
./setup2: line 1103: ip_addresses: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
./setup2: line 1105: /root/ispconfig/php/php: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
./setup2: line 1106: /root/ispconfig/dist.info: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
chmod: Zugriff auf â/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/suphp/usr/bin/php-wrapperâ nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
./setup2: line 1119: /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/sysconf.txt: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
./setup2: line 1120: /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/sysconf.txt: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Neustart einiger Dienste...
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfix.
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Starting Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfixchdir: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
.
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Stopping ftp server: proftpd.
Starting ftp server: proftpd.
./setup2: line 1163: /etc/init.d/ispconfig_server: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Herzlichen Glueckwunsch! Ihr ISPConfig-System ist jetzt installiert. Falls Sie Quota nachinstalliert haben, fuehren Sie noch die in der Installationsanleitung beschriebenen Schritte durch. Ansonsten ist Ihr System jetzt ohne Reboot einsatzbereit.
Bitte gehen Sie mit Ihrem Browser auf

http://********:81

und loggen sich ein:
Benutzername: admin
Passwort: admin

./setup2: line 1189: cd: /install_ispconfig/compile_aps/../..: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```
so bald das darsteht löscht er alles was mit isp zutun hat
wen ich den browser öffne mit blabla.bla:81 zeigt er fehler seite nicht verfügbar


----------



## Till (29. März 2009)

ISPConfig konnte nicht komoiliert werden da nicht alle notwendige Software auf deinem system installiert ist. Geh bitte nochmal schritt für schritte die debian lenny Installationsanleitung durch und stell sicher dass Du alles instlliert hast:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-ispconfig2


----------



## messi (29. März 2009)

habe mittlerweile das system neu aufgesetzt und ispconfig3 installiert(das hat ja jetzt 1 woche gedauert bis mein thema öffenlich gemacht wurde) klabt wunderbar nur ISPConfig 3 ist noch in der Beta oder?


----------



## Till (29. März 2009)

Zitat von messi:


> habe mittlerweile das system neu aufgesetzt und ispconfig3 installiert(das hat ja jetzt 1 woche gedauert bis mein thema öffenlich gemacht wurde) klabt wunderbar nur ISPConfig 3 ist noch in der Beta oder?


Nein, ISPConfig 3 ist nicht mehr beta, siehe ispconfig.de oder .org


----------



## messi (29. März 2009)

warum gibt es dein keine Dokumentation und keine tools (addons) für ISPConfig3


----------



## Till (29. März 2009)

> warum gibt es dein keine Dokumentation


Weil sie noch niemand geschrieben hat. Kannst Du ja gerne machen, ISPconfig ist ein openSource Projekt.



> keine tools (addons) für ISPConfig3


Weil mak keine braucht, ISPconfig 3 verwendet die pakete der Linux Distribution.


----------



## messi (29. März 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Weil mak keine braucht, ISPconfig 3 verwendet die pakete der Linux Distribution.


Das erklärt einiges^^
DAnke für die schnellen atworten


----------



## messi (29. März 2009)

noch ein problem ich bekomme keine subdomain eingericht
ich habe eine sub.domain.de erstellt und wen ich diese auf rufe lande ich da wo meine domain.de ist habe auch schon alles ausprobiert in den logs steht auch nix


----------



## Till (29. März 2009)

Zitat von messi:


> noch ein problem ich bekomme keine subdomain eingericht
> ich habe eine sub.domain.de erstellt und wen ich diese auf rufe lande ich da wo meine domain.de ist habe auch schon alles ausprobiert in den logs steht auch nix


Wenn Du dort landest wo domain.de ist, dann ist ja alles richtig und funktioniert. Der Sinn der subdomain ist ja gerade, dass sie auf das web verweist. Du kannst sie dann z.B. mit einem redirect in ein anderes Verzeichnis verweisen oder auf eine andere URL.

Wenn Die Subdomain ein eigenes Verzeichnis haben soll, dann lesgt Du sie einfach als neue Webseite an.


----------



## messi (29. März 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Wenn Du dort landest wo domain.de ist, dann ist ja alles richtig und funktioniert. Der Sinn der subdomain ist ja gerade, dass sie auf das web verweist. Du kannst sie dann z.B. mit einem redirect in ein anderes Verzeichnis verweisen oder auf eine andere URL.


das mit den redirect fuktioniert ja eben nicht



Zitat von Till:


> Wenn Die Subdomain ein eigenes Verzeichnis haben soll, dann lesgt Du sie einfach als neue Webseite an.


wie eine webseite z.b. domain2.de
den heist die sub domain aber doch nicht mehr z.b. Board.domain.de
oder 
ich weiß gerade nicht ob ich mich zu doof anstelle oder ob es nicht so funktioniert wie ich es will?

hast du vieleicht steam den könnten wir chaten den ich glaube du hast mehr anung wie ich!?


----------



## messi (29. März 2009)

*I NEED HELP PLS*


----------



## Till (30. März 2009)

Also, wenn eine Subdomain einen komplett eigenen Vhost haben soll, dann trägst Du bei Host ein "blog" und bei Domain "domain.de".

Wenn Du die Subdomain in den selben vhost wie eine andere Domain verweisen soll, dann legst Du sie als co-domain an. Co-domians kannst Du per redirect auch auf andere Domains oder Unterverzeichnisse verweisen, dafür is das rewrite Feld da oder Du legts die apache rewrite rules selbst im apache Direktiven Feld an. Mehr zu apache rewrite rules:

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/misc/rewriteguide.html


----------

